# white people complain



## lnvanry (Apr 23, 2008)

I always get a laugh when I visit this site...its the complaints that middle/upper class people make.  It kind of puts things into perspective and reminds me of easy we have it sometimes

http://whitewhine.tumblr.com/


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

Nigga please...


----------



## Nate K (Apr 24, 2008)

“Ugh, The guy at T-Mobile swore to me this was the newest Blackberry.”


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2008)

When I go golfing, I hate getting stuck behind a slow foursome that won't wave us through.  

And when I ask for a lemon wedge with my glass of water at a restaurant, why is it so hard to remember the lemon wedge?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 24, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> When I go golfing, I hate getting stuck behind a slow foursome that won't wave us through.



Just hit a ball into them.... always seems to work.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn Honkies...pffft!


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 24, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> When I go golfing, I hate getting stuck behind a slow foursome that won't wave us through.
> 
> And when I ask for a lemon wedge with my glass of water at a restaurant, why is it so hard to remember the lemon wedge?



And when you don't want that damn lemon with your water, there it is floating........... they even had the nerve to squeeze it for ya. Fuck I hate that


----------



## nartic (Apr 24, 2008)

Saying that all upper white class people complain about stupid things is like saying all Negro's don't work or all white men can't jump. Not to sound one sided but I love who I am an I never complain about bull sh*t I may not be upper class but am not poor either. What makes me laugh is everyone complaining about being slaves way back when when everyone at one point in time were slaves so white people are not the only ones that complain about stupid sh*t.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 24, 2008)

I hate white people.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2008)

nartic said:


> Saying that all upper white class people complain about stupid things is like saying all Negro's don't work or all white men can't jump. Not to sound one sided but I love who I am an I never complain about bull sh*t I may not be upper class but am not poor either. What makes me laugh is everyone complaining about being slaves way back when when everyone at one point in time were slaves so white people are not the only ones that complain about stupid sh*t.



Why do you have a picture of an ass crack for your avatar?


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

nartic said:


> Saying that all upper white class people complain about stupid things is like saying all Negro's don't work or all white men can't jump. Not to sound one sided but I love who I am an I never complain about bull sh*t I may not be upper class but am not poor either. What makes me laugh is everyone complaining about being slaves way back when when everyone at one point in time were slaves so white people are not the only ones that complain about stupid sh*t.



Do you understand how often minorities get stereotyped.  Yuh, it's no fun but you gotta learn to not let it bother you.  White people don't grasp this idea quite as well.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Do you understand how often minorities get stereotyped.  Yuh, it's no fun but you gotta learn to not let it bother you.  White people don't grasp this idea quite as well.



"White people don't grasp this idea quite as well"?  What a minority apologist you are.

I thought your boat would've floated by now.  Just don't forget the Mexicans.


----------



## nartic (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Do you understand how often minorities get stereotyped.  Yuh, it's no fun but you gotta learn to not let it bother you.  White people don't grasp this idea quite as well.



I grasp that because we are sterotyped just as much as the next person. Everyone is a minority in some way you could be white an poor then they put you in a class or a drug attic everyone is judged no matter the color,race, money, etc.


----------



## nartic (Apr 25, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Why do you have a picture of an ass crack for your avatar?



Thats a chest. Sorry you can't see that well. Here I will switch it up can you tell what my avatar is now?


----------



## nartic (Apr 25, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> I hate white people.



Why do you hate white people? Thats a strong word. I don't hate anyone I just hate people that are prejudice.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

nartic said:


> Why do you hate white people? Thats a strong word. I don't hate anyone I just hate people that are prejudice.



Then you're _really_ going to hate me.


----------



## nartic (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Then you're _really_ going to hate me.



To tell you the truth I don't hate anyone. I just think people should except people for who they are.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

nartic said:


> To tell you the truth I don't hate anyone. I just think people should except people for who they are.



Accepting that someone does something negative doesn't mean that you allow or tolerate it, it means that you take it for what it is and act accordingly.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 25, 2008)

eh i really dont mind any one as long as they leave me the hell alone. people are going to make asses out of them selves no matter what colour there skin is. i make an ass out of myself on a regular basis around my friends. i dont like new people so i just avoid them.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

I've no problem with other races, sure (in general) some have unredeming characteristics, but the only ones that I've met that actually were total assholes were Israeli's - and of all I met this was (almost 100%) uniform.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

nartic said:


> I grasp that because we are sterotyped just as much as the next person. Everyone is a minority in some way you could be white an poor then they put you in a class or a drug attic everyone is judged no matter the color,race, money, etc.



word.  But in america it is true that Most white people are not sterotyped as negatively as minorities...this is just the truth, I see no controversey about this.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> "White people don't grasp this idea quite as well"?  What a minority apologist you are.
> 
> I thought your boat would've floated by now.  Just don't forget the Mexicans.




?? 
White people like white people and they are the majority in america so they get less negative stereotypage (not a word).



DOMS brain - When you can't say anything nice or have nothing to say....say shit about mexicans.

DOMS response- yeah so what, there is nothing wrong with that mexicans are durty and mean and dumb

My response- fuck you racist.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 25, 2008)

there ya go mess with doms. so what he doesnt like mexicans. o freaking well that does not make him a racist. that makes him intolarant of the guys that mob him asking for jobs when he comes out of the home depot.


----------



## brogers (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS isn't a racist, he's a culturalist.  I doubt he cares that Mexicans have a different shade of skin.  They have a terrible culture, if you need proof, you can take a look at Mexico, and take a look at the numbers of Mexicans fleeing their homeland to come here.  It's a shithole, that's why they leave

I don't mind immigrants, provided they come here to be AMERICANS, not <nationality> living in America, which is what Mexicans do.  There is a reason you left that shit hole and came here, please remember it, that's all I ask.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 25, 2008)

as long as i am not paying for your food stamps i could care less. if you can work get your ass of wellfare thats my thoughts. oh and every one needs to have english be there first damn language. if you live in america speak english. if you live in france speak french.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

brogers said:


> I don't mind immigrants, provided they come here to be AMERICANS, not <nationality> living in America, which is what Mexicans do. There is a reason you left that shit hole and came here, please remember it, that's all I ask.


 
Can't disagree with this comment. By no means forget your roots and your culture. But many immigrants do not make much effort (if any) to integrate, and this I think, more than anything grinds on natives.


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 25, 2008)

nartic said:


> Why do you hate white people? Thats a strong word. I don't hate anyone I just hate people that are prejudice.



I hate how they pay the majority of all taxes, and have a lower propensity to commit violent crimes than other races.  Its like they're saying "we are better than you because we have more money and we don't like to hurt people."  I also hate how they are less likely to have illegitimate children.  Its like they are trying to say "I have respect for the institution of marriage as a integral part of our culture and an essential element of a balanced family, therefore I am better than you."

Mostly I just hate how they complain about shit.  I mean, as we all know, all white people have it easy.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

By the way yes DOMS is a racist.

I agree with goob.

how did doms become a mod. doms is weak as hell and provides no real training/nutrition useful fitness forum knowledge.  Not meant to come off as mean as it typed out.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> I hate how they pay the majority of all taxes, and have a lower propensity to commit violent crimes than other races.  Its like they're saying "we are better than you because we have more money and we don't like to hurt people."  I also hate how they are less likely to have illegitimate children.  Its like they are trying to say "I have respect for the institution of marriage as a integral part of our culture and an essential element of a balanced family, therefore I am better than you."
> 
> Mostly I just hate how they complain about shit.  I mean, as we all know, all white people have it easy.





??? I like white people...lots of them are vain and snobbish.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> ??
> White people like white people and they are the majority in america so they get less negative stereotypage (not a word).
> 
> 
> ...



Were you trying to say something intelligent or meaningful?

*FAIL.*


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

brogers said:


> DOMS isn't a racist, he's a culturalist.  I doubt he cares that Mexicans have a different shade of skin.  They have a terrible culture, if you need proof, you can take a look at Mexico, and take a look at the numbers of Mexicans fleeing their homeland to come here.  It's a shithole, that's why they leave
> 
> I don't mind immigrants, provided they come here to be AMERICANS, not <nationality> living in America, which is what Mexicans do.  There is a reason you left that shit hole and came here, please remember it, that's all I ask.



I'd have zero problems, or at least a lot less, if they'd stop ruining my country by staying the fuck out of it.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Were you trying to say something intelligent or meaningful?
> 
> *FAIL.*




whateva, my posts rock...you know this.

Thanks for taking the time to make FAIL red and bold, your a cutie.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> whateva, my posts rock...you know this.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to make FAIL red and bold, your a cutie.



Really man, for you, that post was a clusterfuck.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

My have been "clusterfuck" but it was true.

You should not be a mod.
You should at least have a respectable level of strenght to be a mod. and not be a pretty boy racist. 
I'm just being mean now, i'm sorry.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

bored and feel llike arguing


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> 1. You should not be a mod.
> 2. You should at least have a respectable level of strenght to be a mod.
> 3. and not be a pretty boy racist.



1. So many others disagree with you.  Not that your opinion matters.
2. You have no idea where I started, how far I've come, or what really makes a mod.
3. There's nothing wrong with looking good while being a racist.

None of which has any bearing on that fact you are below me.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 25, 2008)

hey back off doms. he has every right to be a mod. doms has provided good info on a few occasions. if nothing else he is one of the funniest guys on here. the forum would not be the same with out some of the stuff he posts. i will give you that he is a pretty boy but he does have size to em. he knows his shit so why mess with him.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Nate, how can you be a racist towards Mexicans? They are not a race, they are a nationality jackass! Get your shit together if your going to roll with the big dogs


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Hey Nate, how can you be a racist towards Mexicans? They are not a race, they are a nationality jackass! Get your shit together if your going to roll with the big dogs




Whatever jackass I know my shit.  Most people refer to them as a race even though they are reffering to latinos in general even though techniquely they are not even a race......like it matters anyways....that is besides all points made.

Roll with the big dawgs.....lol stfu


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 1. So many others disagree with you.  Not that your opinion matters.
> 2. You have no idea where I started, how far I've come, or what really makes a mod.
> 3. There's nothing wrong with looking good while being a racist.
> 
> None of which has any bearing on that fact you are below me.



1. Ok....open chat mod makes alot more sense....yeah you have the abilities to make a great open chat mod.

2. Yes I do somewhat...we had a personal message chat a year or two ago and you told me.  I respect all that but I still have slight problems with you...not that it matters at all  
"or what really makes a mod."  Yeah, not being a racist makes a good mod.

3.  Not to be rude even though it is....you look like a douch ..pudgy, receding hair line with gay gelled up hair and glasses to ensue civility..no one else here will tell you that though.  I'm sorry for typing this. don't get me in trouble.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

I didn't even start this shit neways


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> 1. Ok....open chat mod makes alot more sense....yeah you have the abilities to make a great open chat mod.
> 
> 2. Yes I do somewhat...we had a personal message chat a year or two ago and you told me.  I respect all that but I still have slight problems with you...not that it matters at all
> "or what really makes a mod."  Yeah, not being a racist makes a good mod.
> ...



1. I also mod the journals.  You know, that place where you fail.

2. I wasn't talking fiscally.  Being a ignorant of the facts doesn't make for a good mod either.

3. Says the loser who'll talk smack about another's pics and not post his own.  You're the epitome of the Internet bitch.  Your mother would be proud.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I didn't even start this shit neways



You anonymously throw down in an Internet forum, and then try to back out?  You're like the Internet Bitch MVP.  You should make a plaque and give it to your mother.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Whatever jackass I know my shit.  Most people refer to them as a race even though they are reffering to latinos in general even though techniquely they are not even a race......like it matters anyways....that is besides all points made.
> 
> Roll with the big dawgs.....lol stfu



So he's not a racists pig


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You anonymously throw down in an Internet forum, and then try to back out?  You're like the Internet Bitch MVP.  You should make a plaque and give it to your mother.



He has no choice, he's a dumbass


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 1. I also mod the journals.  You know, that place where you fail.
> 
> 2. I wasn't talking fiscally.  Being a ignorant of the facts doesn't make for a good mod either.
> 
> 3. Says the loser who'll talk smack about another's pics and not post his own.  You're the epitome of the Internet bitch.  Your mother would be proud.




1.  Journals also, ok, big ups.  I fail there?  I have always kept my own records and choose not to take time to change record keeping methods to post there.

2.  What??? I wasnâ??????t talking fiscally either.

3.  I donâ??????t like seeing pictures of myself so I donâ??????t post em.  I will post one if you want me toâ???¦yeah


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You anonymously throw down in an Internet forum, and then try to back out?  You're like the Internet Bitch MVP.  You should make a plaque and give it to your mother.



Anonymously..?? My name is Nathan Kattner.  Now your talking shit about my mother cause you got nothin else....grow up mayne, c'mon. Well i guess your not talking shit about her...just mentioning her to make things seem more harsh.

I wasn't backing down...just pointing out that you started the tussle


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> He has no choice, he's a dumbass



Go away.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 25, 2008)

Irons...It says under your name that you train like a bitch.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> 3.  I donâ??????t like seeing pictures of myself so I donâ??????t post em.  I will post one if you want me toâ???¦yeah



Do you look that bad?


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Irons...It says under your name that you train like a bitch.



And?


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 25, 2008)

I thought this thread was just some oxymoron haha hehe stuff white people do thingy. It really is but it isn't... but it is!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Do you look that bad?



Maybe, I dun know...we will see if doms demands a pic then u can make fun of me.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I thought this thread was just some oxymoron haha hehe stuff white people do thingy. It really is but it isn't... but it is!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!



That's deep yo.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Anonymously..?? My name is Nathan Kattner.  Now your talking shit about my mother cause you got nothin else....grow up mayne, c'mon. Well i guess your not talking shit about her...just mentioning her to make things seem more harsh.
> 
> I wasn't backing down...just pointing out that you started the tussle



Uh...no.  You started it, but feel free to be an Internet Bitch.

I can help but notice that you always get your panties in a bunch when I talk poorly about the chewies.  So, I have to wonder if your part-chewie; or perhaps you have chewies in your family?

Is your mom a chewie?  Is that it?


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2008)

NateK said:
			
		

> Irons...It says under your name that you train like a bitch.





Irons77 said:


> And?


 
Oh, i've seen your journal.

Monday: Aqua aerobics
Tuesday: Yoga
Wednesday:Jazzercise
Thursday: Modern dance
Friday: Ballet
Saturday: Manicure, pedicure, facial and beauty therapy
Sunday: Off.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Oh, i've seen your journal.
> 
> Monday: Aqua aerobics
> Tuesday: Yoga
> ...


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Uh...no.  You started it, but feel free to be an Internet Bitch.
> 
> I can help but notice that you always get your panties in a bunch when I talk poorly about the chewies.  So, I have to wonder if your part-chewie; or perhaps you have chewies in your family?
> 
> Is your mom a chewie?  Is that it?



No man you started it. Post # 12

Yes I try not to let you talk shit about mexicans with out saying something about it......just like you would back up white people if I tried to talk shit about them.

Yeah my mother is mexican...she is not from mexico though. 

I mean WTF I get shit from you becuase I don't like it when you talk shit about mexicans all the time...so I talk shit back....You are a dirty fucking racist, I wish we could meet face to face.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

What I'm an internet bitch because I talked shit about you pictures....ok...if that makes me an internet bitch in your eyes.

It's so dumb how you take pride in your racism...you are pathetic, I hate you.


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 26, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> When I go golfing, I hate getting stuck behind a slow foursome that won't wave us through.
> 
> And when I ask for a lemon wedge with my glass of water at a restaurant, why is it so hard to remember the lemon wedge?



thats the spirit..I really like the lemon wedge one.  I"m going to have tell my buddy that one


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> No man you started it. Post # 12
> 
> Yes I try not to let you talk shit about mexicans with out saying something about it......just like you would back up white people if I tried to talk shit about them.
> 
> ...



You gotta let it go Dude, its only the internet. Of course I dont agree on bashing mexicans everytime but hey, every one is free to express their own opinions, besides that Doms is a cool dude. You guys are just gonna keep bumping heads if you let those comments get to you.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> No man you started it. Post # 12
> 
> Yes I try not to let you talk shit about mexicans with out saying something about it......just like you would back up white people if I tried to talk shit about them.



Both valid points.



Nate K said:


> Yeah my mother is mexican...she is not from mexico though.
> 
> I mean WTF I get shit from you becuase I don't like it when you talk shit about mexicans all the time...so I talk shit back....You are a dirty fucking racist, I wish we could meet face to face.



First off, my "mother" comments weren't meant to be taken seriously.  

Second, you and I live to far apart to make this fight feasible.  Unless of course you really want to spend all that time and money.  If so, I'd be game.  But I'm not going to waste the money.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> What I'm an internet bitch because I talked shit about you pictures....ok...if that makes me an internet bitch in your eyes.
> 
> It's so dumb how you take pride in your racism...you are pathetic, I hate you.



It's not that you talked shit about my picture, you're certainly not the first, but that you do so without posting your own.  That makes you an Internet Bitch.

I like you, your fun.

Not that any of that has any bearing on the fact that every point I've made about the Mexican invasion of the US any less valid.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You gotta let it go Dude, its only the internet. Of course I dont agree on bashing mexicans everytime but hey, every one is free to express their own opinions, besides that Doms is a cool dude. You guys are just gonna keep bumping heads if you let those comments get to you.



Wow.  This, in my estimation, has to be one of the best "bigger man" posts that I've even seen.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You gotta let it go Dude, its only the internet. Of course I dont agree on bashing mexicans everytime but hey, every one is free to express their own opinions, besides that Doms is a cool dude. You guys are just gonna keep bumping heads if you let those comments get to you.



Yeah I know but I like to argue with him.
He is not a "cool dude"


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> If so, I'd be game.  But I'm not going to waste the money.




No you wouldn't be game if we were face to face. I would beat your ass, you are weak and you know it.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's not that you talked shit about my picture, you're certainly not the first, but that you do so without posting your own.  That makes you an Internet Bitch.
> 
> I like you, your fun.
> 
> Not that any of that has any bearing on the fact that every point I've made about the Mexican invasion of the US any less valid.




I posted a pic so I'm not a bitch anymore I guess. the one with blacked out faces is a lil old and i'm a lil smaller there
Your not allowed to like me, i'm mexican.

If you simply said that you don't like the "mexican invasion" without making racist remarks....but it's not even close to anything like that.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> No you wouldn't be game if we were face to face. I would beat your ass, you are weak and you know it.



Eat your Wheaties first Slim....


----------



## natural^ (Apr 26, 2008)

natek with the disses : 'you are parthetic', 'i hate you', 'you are weak'.

this is awesome please keep this up, maybe invite danny for some mad disses also.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> No you wouldn't be game if we were face to face. I would beat your ass, you are weak and you know it.



  If it makes your feel better about yourself, feel free to think so.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I posted a pic so I'm not a bitch anymore I guess. the one with blacked out faces is a lil old and i'm a lil smaller there
> Your not allowed to like me, i'm mexican.
> 
> If you simply said that you don't like the "mexican invasion" without making racist remarks....but it's not even close to anything like that.



Aside from your Gomer Pyle face, that pic doesn't show shit.

Why, pray tell, do you think I hate Mexicans?  It's because they're invading and destroying my country.  It's not so much the invasion, as it is what the Mexicans bring.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> as it is what the Mexicans bring.



ignorance to learn the english language. taking our jobs, paying more just for them. trust me i live in texas they dont put out a good effort to live here, at all. i agree with doms on this.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

natural^ said:


> ignorance to learn the english language. taking our jobs, paying more just for them. trust me i live in texas they dont put out a good effort to live here, at all. i agree with doms on this.



My biggest problem is that wherever they settle down, that area starts to look like Mexico.  Which, obviously, isn't a good thing.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 26, 2008)

i still dont understand why the hell you are bashing doms. all you have done is talk shit. if you had some thing valid to say you would have said it by now. that makes you a internet bitch. picking a fight and running your mouth to some one you will never meet makes you a bitch. who freaking cares this is the internet a open exchange of ideas. doms is a cool guy, and a very nice guy so back the hell off.


----------



## vader (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Aside from your Gomer Pyle face, that pic doesn't show shit.
> 
> Why, pray tell, do you think I hate Mexicans?  It's because they're invading and destroying my country.  It's not so much the invasion, as it is what the Mexicans bring.



Preach it brother


----------



## vader (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> No man you started it. Post # 12
> 
> Yes I try not to let you talk shit about mexicans with out saying something about it......just like you would back up white people if I tried to talk shit about them.
> 
> ...



What part of Mexico are you FROM.
If you were born in this country(America) then you are an American. Act like it.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> My biggest problem is that wherever they settle down, that area starts to look like Mexico.  Which, obviously, isn't a good thing.



my biggest gripe is not taking the time or effort to learn our language and our ways of life and how it works. this leads into your gripe of, they come here, and think they can just build a mini mexico. if we went to mexico we would have to learn spanish, and their cultures. it really pisses me off to be honest.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Eat your Wheaties first Slim....



I'm 6'1" 190 single digit B.F....yeah i guess i'm slim.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> If it makes your feel better about yourself, feel free to think so.



All you have to do is look at your journal...you are weak...just a fact, not trying to "diss" you anymore.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Aside from your Gomer Pyle face, that pic doesn't show shit.
> 
> Why, pray tell, do you think I hate Mexicans?  It's because they're invading and destroying my country.  It's not so much the invasion, as it is what the Mexicans bring.



I didn't know you wanted me to take my shirt off....I don't have a digital camera that works right now so I can't.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

vader said:


> What part of Mexico are you FROM.
> If you were born in this country(America) then you are an American. Act like it.




I was born in Texas.  Act like an american...you don't hang out with many liberals do you.


----------



## vader (Apr 26, 2008)

no!


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

See all the posts just made were not racist...just opinions and stuff about mexicans invading.

DOMS makes racist comments over and over.....I will not track them for anyone.

Again I repeat that I didn't start this shit.

doms is a tubby weak pretty boy....oh no don't mess with doms he's a nice cool guy


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

vader said:


> no!



Grrrr.....I'm american, close minded, and like to vote for dumb terds.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I was born in Texas.  Act like an american...you don't hang out with many liberals do you.



 your liberal?


----------



## vader (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Grrrr.....I'm american, close minded, and like to vote for dumb terds.



I am close minded and I admit it.
I don't like any of the choices to vote for put before me.
I know for damn sure it won't be Obama or Hillary,and I am not a fan of McCain but I'll hold my nose and vote for him anyway.
If you think that the dems have your best interest at heart you need to do some homework,I'm not saying that all of the republicans do either but when choosing the lesser of evils I'll go with them everytime.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I didn't know you wanted me to take my shirt off....I don't have a digital camera that works right now so I can't.



Can't you just steal one?

I'm talking about a full-body pic.  And please, leave the clothes on.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> All you have to do is look at your journal...you are weak...just a fact, not trying to "diss" you anymore.



I looked at your journal and you're the same.  Except that you're in the testosterone prime of your life.  Great job there!

And you're Mexican, not black.  You're not allowed to dis anyone.  Steal my car maybe, but not dis.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Nate K said:


> See all the posts just made were not racist...just opinions and stuff about mexicans invading.
> 
> DOMS makes racist comments over and over.....I will not track them for anyone.
> 
> ...



Maybe you missed it, but the problem is that Mexicans are trying to turn the US into the same shitty country that they come from, and made.

Tubby weak boy?    I'm not where my goals are yet, but I'm not any "weaker" than you.  But here's the really funny part: genetics.  Thankfully, I've got pretty good genes.  Even in my mid thirties, spending a little of my time at the iron yields good results.  Now you...have you ever seen a middle-aged Mexican?  It's not pretty.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 26, 2008)

Watch out DOMS, He's 6'1" 190, *single digit bf *................


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Watch out DOMS, He's 6'1" 190, *single digit bf *................


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I looked at your journal and you're the same.  Except that you're in the testosterone prime of your life.  Great job there!
> 
> And you're Mexican, not black.  You're not allowed to dis anyone.  Steal my car maybe, but not dis.



I just looked at yours.  We are not really close at all ...I haven't posted in that journal in quite a while and didn't do any devoted strength work untill...just started.
If you want to post #'s and compare that's great but whatever this is getting old.

did some single chins with +100lbs on fri. and sets of parallel front squats with 225 today...nothing really impressive...i feel like a douch posting #'s anyways

Testosterone prime of my life may be true but when I'm 30-35 I'll be alot stronger than I am right now.....you can disagree with this if you want but this is one thing I know I'm right about. I will train for life...keeps me sane.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


>



I wasn't trying to impress anyone...I'm not that kind of guy.  I was just responding with info to the wheaties comment


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Maybe you missed it, but the problem is that Mexicans are trying to turn the US into the same shitty country that they come from, and made.
> 
> Tubby weak boy?    I'm not where my goals are yet, but I'm not any "weaker" than you.  But here's the really funny part: genetics.  Thankfully, I've got pretty good genes.  Even in my mid thirties, spending a little of my time at the iron yields good results.  Now you...have you ever seen a middle-aged Mexican?  It's not pretty.



Alright whatev, both sides of my family have good genetics.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyways this has gotten way off topic if there ever was one.

I will not be posting in this thread anymore.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 26, 2008)

May you forever take pride in your racisim doms.  I will respond personal message if you desire...your cronies cannot post repetitve stuff there.

goodnight.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 27, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I wasn't trying to impress anyone...I'm not that kind of guy.  I was just responding with info to the wheaties comment




You're kind of cute! I like the tall lean guys .


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 27, 2008)

so um doms how does one sign up to be one of your cronies? is there like a recruitment center, maybee a written test or some thing?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> so um doms how does one sign up to be one of your cronies? is there like a recruitment center, maybee a written test or some thing?



All you have to do is pay attention to the facts and let the politically correct bullshit fall to the wayside.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 27, 2008)

does that come with dental?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

No, but you get a cookie.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2008)

I smell a lot of gay in this thread.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 27, 2008)

I knew the title of this thread had potential...and it finally lived up to the hype I had anticipated!!! It took a minute, but the ball finally got rolling!!! I am deeply saddened our friend has chosen to bow out of the debate...damn...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I smell a lot of gay in this thread.



And you came running.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 27, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I will not be posting in this thread anymore.





Nate K said:


> May you forever take pride in your racisim doms. I will respond personal message if you desire...your cronies cannot post repetitve stuff there.
> 
> goodnight.



hippocrit.


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

natural^ said:


> hippocrit.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 27, 2008)

haha good one goob, at first i didnt get it.

hypocrit*


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 27, 2008)

Race War's on everybody! It's going down! Shit is going down!




WHITES WIN! WHITES WIN!


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS gets a surprise....





YouTube Video


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nate K said:


> did some single chins with +100lbs on fri. and sets of parallel front squats with 225 today...nothing really impressive...i feel like a douch posting #'s anyways



Got video of this? Oh damn, he's not going to post on this anymore


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Got video of this? Oh damn, he's not going to post on this anymore


 
Well, I don't know about most.....but I'm not in the habit of taking a video camera with me to the gym.  I usually give the film crew an hour off whilst I workout....


----------



## tallcall (Apr 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Well, I don't know about most.....but I'm not in the habit of taking a video camera with me to the gym.  I usually give the film crew an hour off whilst I workout....



You ran into trouble with the Film Worker's Union didn't you....


----------



## vader (Apr 27, 2008)

> did some single chins with +100lbs on fri.


Two words,,,BULL SHIT


----------



## Nate K (Apr 27, 2008)

Sun. 2-28 - B-Ball
Alright I'm a hipocrite...this thread is too much fun.

I don't want to come off as a liar...I will not get someone to video me; besides it's not notable enough to do so.
Here are a few days of my stuff.

Sat. 2-26 - Quads, Shoulders - (S) - Front Squat 4x3- 4x225,, (S.S.) 3xSupported Pistol Squat/Lunge, (S.S.) Front Squat/D.B. Alt. Lunge 1x8-10 --     (D.S.) Leg Extension 4x8-10 -- Shoulders

Fri. 2-25 - Bi's, Tri's, Abs, Lower Legs - (P) - Chinup 10x1- 1x90, 3x100, Fx100, 2x90, 3x80, (Neg.) One Arm Hammer Curl 3x6-8 --                                                 C.G. Bench 4x3- 4x225, Skullcrushers 3x5-6, (Neg.) 3xDips, (Partials) Pressdown 3x6-8 --Abs -- Lower Legs

Thur. 2-24 - Back, Forearms -- (S) - Belt W.G. Pullups 4x6- 2x45, 2x35, 2xPullups, (D.S.) One Arm D.B. Row 3x8-10, (D.S.) Supported Row 3x8-10 -- Forearms --


----------



## Nate K (Apr 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I smell a lot of gay in this thread.



mmm....smells good.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 27, 2008)

Nate K said:


> this thread is too much fun.



not really, you're just getting pissy because of racial remarks in open chat forum. for fun in a thread, may i interest you in a thread danny started: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/89364-ok-i-need-help-when-doing-weight.html


----------



## Nate K (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> All you have to do is pay attention to the facts and let the politically correct bullshit fall to the wayside.



i couldn't care less about if something is politically correct or not. its about racism which I'm not very fond of.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 27, 2008)

What a puss, no I mean liar


----------



## natural^ (Apr 27, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> What a puss, no I mean liar



whoa irons i just realized you're in houston, hello fellow texan.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 27, 2008)

natural^ said:


> not really, you're just getting pissy because of racial remarks in open chat forum. for fun in a thread, may i interest you in a thread danny started: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/89364-ok-i-need-help-when-doing-weight.html



I'm not pissy...I'll piss on you son.  trust me...i don't let a forum threads truly bother me...I just like defiance...c Most errone posts stuff against me


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Where you from?


----------



## natural^ (Apr 27, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I'm not pissy...I'll piss on you son.



good one.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 27, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Where you from?



DFW area bro.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Nate K said:


> i couldn't care less about if something is politically correct or not. its about racism which I'm not very fond of.



Fine.  My hatred of Mexicans stems from all the reasons that I've listed.  So, tell me how the things that I've listed are incorrect.  That they are, in fact, not a reason to base it off of.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 27, 2008)

Yo I'm from Longview, 2 hours east of Dallas...Lets hang out sometime bro dog.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Fine.  My hatred of Mexicans stems from all the reasons that I've listed.  So, tell me how the things that I've listed are incorrect.  That they are, in fact, not a reason to base it off of.



If there were some purple race...85% of these purple people kill people for no reason.
I personally would not dislike a purple person that I happend to see at school or walking on the street...you on the other hand would automatically hate this person.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Longview? That explains alot, which rock do you live under?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Nate K said:


> If there were some purple race...85% of these purple people kill people for no reason.
> I personally would not dislike a purple person that I happend to see at school or walking on the street...you on the other hand would automatically hate this person.



Then you're either lying to me, yourself, or both in an effort to make your side of the argument.  

Hypothetical situation aside, you still have not refuted any of my points.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 27, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Longview? That explains alot, which rock do you live under?



haha. im from southlake.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Rich guy huh?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

There are a lot of Texans on IM.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS,a Texan maybe?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

No, but Texans are near the top of the list of people that I instinctively like.

I'd just like a moment to say that no state in the US grows women prettier than Texas does.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Then you're either lying to me, yourself, or both in an effort to make your side of the argument.
> 
> Hypothetical situation aside, you still have not refuted any of my points.



Refute your points?  My point is that your a racist and you take pride in it.

No for real...there are people in this world who don't judge people as quickly as you.

I'm an honest person and I do take pride in that. im not lyin to you or myslef.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 27, 2008)

thumb up for texas booty.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 27, 2008)

You are a smart motherfucker DOMS! And that's the bottom line


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Refute your points?  My point is that your a racist and you take pride in it.
> 
> No for real...there are people in this world who don't judge people as quickly as you.
> 
> I'm an honest person and I do take pride in that. im not lyin to you or myslef.



Telling me that I'm racist isn't a surprise to me.

I take pride in the fact that I won't tolerate people invading my country and trying to turn it into the third-world shit hole that they come from. 

There's your honesty, right there.


----------



## nartic (Apr 27, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> I hate how they pay the majority of all taxes, and have a lower propensity to commit violent crimes than other races.  Its like they're saying "we are better than you because we have more money and we don't like to hurt people."  I also hate how they are less likely to have illegitimate children.  Its like they are trying to say "I have respect for the institution of marriage as a integral part of our culture and an essential element of a balanced family, therefore I am better than you."
> 
> Mostly I just hate how they complain about shit.  I mean, as we all know, all white people have it easy.



I can understand what you are saying because I went an did a prison bid for a violent crime and was in downstate then went to comstock (also known as Great Meadows correctional facility.) for a 3 to 9 bid so all white people are not the same. So I guess in a way I agree with you somewhat I don't like rich people that have no concept or understanding of what everyone else must go through to survive an they look at everyone else like there trash I hate that.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> I hate how they pay the majority of all taxes, and have a lower propensity to commit violent crimes than other races.  Its like they're saying "we are better than you because we have more money and we don't like to hurt people."  I also hate how they are less likely to have illegitimate children.  Its like they are trying to say "I have respect for the institution of marriage as a integral part of our culture and an essential element of a balanced family, therefore I am better than you."
> 
> Mostly I just hate how they complain about shit.  I mean, as we all know, all white people have it easy.



I missed this.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> No, but Texans are near the top of the list of people that I instinctively like.
> 
> I'd just like a moment to say that no state in the US grows women prettier than Texas does.



Hey, I like me some Texans too !


----------



## nartic (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I missed this.



DOMS nice avatar I get in trouble everytime my girl sees it lol.


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> No, but Texans are near the top of the list of people that I instinctively like.
> 
> I'd just like a moment to say that no state in the US grows women prettier than Texas does.


 
Makes sense. Judging by irons avatar....all the aesthetic genes go to the female side.....


----------



## natural^ (Apr 28, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Rich guy huh?



there are more richer people. and no, i'm not an asshole/slob/think-im-better-than-everyone-else like the majority of people that live here.

i was born in nyc, i've been outside the bubble SLC lives in.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Hey, I like me some Texans too !




You say that like you have standards.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

nartic said:


> DOMS nice avatar I get in trouble everytime my girl sees it lol.






You're not the first person who's told me that!  The funny thing is that it's just an animation.


----------



## nartic (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You're not the first person who's told me that!  The funny thing is that it's just an animation.



Hell if it was that easy I would tell my girl all my pics are animation lol. Including the ones I have of me an my Ex's I went out with a lot of freaks lol.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Makes sense. Judging by irons avatar....all the aesthetic genes go to the female side.....



haha goob good one, do I sense a little jealousy?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 28, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> haha goob good one, do I sense a little jealousy?



I think he likes you.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 28, 2008)

must be your stripe shirt that got his attention, he has a thing for people that dont match


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> haha goob good one, do I sense a little jealousy?


 

Yeah, it does get tiring, looking so good.....






Actually, I felt a bit sorry for Nate, with everyone against him, and thought I'd have a little joke to even things up. It was either you or Vader, but pointing out that he looked like the business end of a horse's ass, would have been taken as a compliment.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 28, 2008)

what kind of cookie we talking here doms. iain the thread didnt get gay till you arrived now its a party on fire island. wahoo big boy.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

A _white_ chocolate cookie, of course.


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> A _white_ chocolate cookie, of course.


 
Here's a drink to wash it down with..


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Telling me that I'm racist isn't a surprise to me.
> 
> I take pride in the fact that I won't tolerate people invading my country and trying to turn it into the third-world shit hole that they come from.
> 
> There's your honesty, right there.



my point has nothing to do with mexicans...this is like the 3rd time we have been over this.
This is going nowhere.  You don't deny being racist and I don't like racists so there we go...it's not that complex...I look at the big picture.

Doms reply: Durrrr...mexicans suck and aren't like me. duurrrr someone tell them to go away.   jaja i make myself giggle.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, it does get tiring, looking so good.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> my point has nothing to do with mexicans...this is like the 3rd time we have been over this.
> This is going nowhere.  You don't deny being racist and I don't like racists so there we go...it's not that complex...I look at the big picture.
> 
> Doms reply: Durrrr...mexicans suck and aren't like me. duurrrr someone tell them to go away.   jaja i make myself giggle.



My racism is based on valid points, which you _*can't*_ refute.  Everything I have to say that's negative about Mexicans is true.  I think that's what really bothers you.

"Go away?"  It'll come to head one day;  When the _infestation_ becomes bad enough.  And remember how easily the Mexicans went down during the last American/Mexican war.  It'll be even worse the next time.  Why, you could say they went down like a _bitch_.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Here's a drink to wash it down with..



So...you're an expert on this sort of drink?


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> So...you're an expert on this sort of drink?


 
That would be TC I think......


I found it looking for stickmen gif's, and was looking for any excuse to post it.  Laughed my ass off when I saw it.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> My racism is based on valid points, which you _*can't*_ refute.  Everything I have to say that's negative about Mexicans is true.  I think that's what really bothers you.
> 
> "Go away?"  It'll come to head one day;  When the _infestation_ becomes bad enough.  And remember how easily the Mexicans went down during the last American/Mexican war.  It'll be even worse the next time.  Why, you could say they went down like a _bitch_.



OMG i didn't think you would actually bring up mexicans again.

Over the years i've seen all types of racist posts from you not just about mexicans.  Hating people based on the color of skin cannot be based on any valid point...why do I have to spell shit out for you...eeerg.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> OMG i didn't think you would actually bring up mexicans again.
> 
> Over the years i've seen all types of racist posts from you not just about mexicans.  Hating people based on the color of skin cannot be based on any valid point...why do I have to spell shit out for you...eeerg.



Huh?  "not just about mexicans"?  Whose posts have you been reading then?  Certainly, not mine.  Or, more likely, your reading comprehension is shit.  It's nothing so triavial as the color of the Mexicans' skin, it's their shitty culture and infestation of my country.

If they stayed in their own toilet of a country, I wouldn't give a rat's ass about them.  The problem is that they're bringing it here.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Huh?  "not just about mexicans"?  Whose posts have you been reading then?  Certainly, not mine.  Or, more likely, your reading comprehension is shit.  It's nothing so triavial as the color of the Mexicans' skin, it's their shitty culture and infestation of my country.
> 
> If they stayed in their own toilet of a country, I wouldn't give a rat's ass about them.  The problem is that they're bringing it here.



Here's a post I quickly found by you. copy and pasted.

"I quite openly racist. But I don't run off members because of it. The only person who I traded racists insults with was god hand. But that was all in fun. I liked him. "

 Notice that you didn't say I hate mexicans....you typed "I quite openly racist"  ....that is as far as this argument will go can we agree to leave it at that.....I have proved my point and backed shit up whether it be about pictures or strength or whatever other dumb shit.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Here's a drink to wash it down with..



How'd you know my favorite drink?






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Here's a post I quickly found by you. copy and pasted.
> 
> "I quite openly racist. But I don't run off members because of it. The only person who I traded racists insults with was god hand. But that was all in fun. I liked him. "
> 
> Notice that you didn't say I hate mexicans....you typed "I quite openly racist"  ....that is as far as this argument will go can we agree to leave it at that.....I have proved my point and backed shit up whether it be about pictures or strength or whatever other dumb shit.



It's true, I do miss god hand. 

Just because I hate one group of people doesn't mean that I hate them all, but I'm still racist.  In other words, I'd break for a Thai (who I really like), but I wouldn't break or a Mexican.  Understand?

What I'm looking for is for you to refute the points that compel me to hate Mexicans.  Which your haven't done.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 28, 2008)

He's not to bright DOMS, I think everybody knows what you are talking about but him. He can't connect the dots.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's true, I do miss god hand.
> 
> Just because I hate one group of people doesn't mean that I hate them all, but I'm still racist.  In other words, I'd break for a Thai (who I really like), but I wouldn't break or a Mexican.  Understand?
> 
> What I'm looking for is for you to refute the points that compel me to hate Mexicans.  Which your haven't done.




You hate people based on the way they look which is based on the way some people that look kind of like that person act.  
You hate people based on their genetics...you can spin it however you want

I will not let you make this more confusing than it is.  
I've said this in different ways about 3 times...this getting old tubby.
  I don't give a shit if your looking for me to refute your points about mexicans...thats not really directly related to why I dislike you.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> He's not to bright DOMS, I think everybody knows what you are talking about but him. He can't connect the dots.



OMG your smarter than I thought.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2008)

I think DOMS' problem lies more with illegals. 

Disclaimer: DaMayor is not DOMS' spokesperson. DaMayor is not a racist. DaMayor likes mexicans. DaMayor thinks everybody should own at least two, until they pay for all of the free stuff they are getting from DaMayor's tax dollars. This ideology also applies to African Americans..whatever the heck that is, and lazy Caucasians.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Why don't you get over it, and stop crying like a little bitch. He just doesn't like your kind of people


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> You hate people based on the way they look which is based on the way some people that look kind of like that person act.
> You hate people based on their genetics...you can spin it however you want



I hate them because of what they're doing to my country.  Oh, I get it.  I hate them because of the culture that they're brining to my country, but you think I'm talking about genetics.  So what you're saying is that their country and culture is shitty because of genetics.

Racist.



Nate K said:


> I will not let you make this more confusing than it is.
> I've said this in different ways about 3 times...this getting old tubby.
> I don't give a shit if your looking for me to refute your points about mexicans...thats not really directly related to why I dislike you.



"thats not really directly related to why I dislike you"?  You're lying again.  I'm not surprised, it's pretty well established that you're a bitch.  Before, you were okay with me, but then you found out that I hate chewies, and, all of a sudden, you don't like me; but it has nothing to do with that?


----------



## natural^ (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> You hate people based on the way they look which is based on the way some people that look kind of like that person act.
> You hate people based on their genetics...you can spin it however you want
> 
> I will not let you make this more confusing than it is.
> ...



holy shit bro, its not confusing at all. we (DOMS at least 4 times me once) have said this MANY times.  DOMS DOESN'T hate mexicans because of skin color OR genetics. About a million times or so he has spieled the same shit over and over and OVER again. They come here ILLEGALLY, they take AMERICAN jobs, we are paying more because THEY WANT TO LIVE HERE FOR FREE AND NOT BUY HEALTH INSURANCE, they REFUSE to accept our cultures and language instead they just bring their shithole to america. everything that DOMS has said is FACT. And no, im not one of DOMS little 'cronies' sticking up for him because he's a mod, im just not fucking retarded, and i can see what DOMS is saying. so before you post a typical comeback post consisting of 'doms is racist against mexicans doms doesnt like them for genetics or skin color, will you A.) ANSWER to the FACTS doms has provided or B.) or just let this go because you have avoided an explanation to doms' posts of facts and now you look like a fucking moron. i dont dislike you at all, actually, im trying to save you embarrassment. god damn...


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

Look doms this isn't about mexicans to me...I keep saying this over n over....you don't have to believe me but as i've said before i'm an honest person.

We have already been over this.

"If there were some purple race...85% of these purple people kill people for no reason.
I personally would not dislike a purple person that I happend to see at school or walking on the street...you on the other hand would automatically hate this person."

I realize that most people don't think like me...and do think like you so I'm out of luck on getting any support....I deserve to get attacked cause i take shots at doms but i think it's odd that I get shit for Not Judging People.

This is my point...nothing more, nothing less.
You can say I'm lying as you have before but that doesn't get us anywhere.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 28, 2008)

natural^ said:


> ANSWER to the FACTS doms has provided or B.) or just let this go because you have *avoided an explanation to doms' posts of facts*


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS don't respond with something about mexicans that you and others have said over and over.....if you do there is no reason for me to respond (and I won't) because your not even responding to what I have been saying over and over.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> DOMS don't respond with something about mexicans that you and others have said over and over.....if you do there is no reason for me to respond (and I won't) because your not even responding to what I have been saying over and over.



neither are you, haha. and btw, all the things that bug him about mexicans, bug me just as much,however not with the passion DOMS has.

face it, they come here illegally, we pay for them to live here, they take our jobs, they are ignorant to learn american culture. i've typed this the last few times. now either you admit to this in your next post or forever hold your peace.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 28, 2008)

If the Meximelts were clean, respectable, hardworking, law abiding, tax paying, etc. people then Doms would not have a prob with them. Unfortunately, they aren't and that is wherein the problem lies. He would feel the same fucking way about your "purple" people if they existed and were the same way. Come to America, and do as we do, or get the fuck out. Period.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 28, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Come to America, and do as we do, or get the fuck out. Period.



if only that was enforced..sigh..


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Look doms this isn't about mexicans to me...I keep saying this over n over....you don't have to believe me but as i've said before i'm an honest person.
> 
> We have already been over this.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I responded to that bullshit.  If there was a group of people who were 85% likely to kill you, you said that you'd wouldn't hate them.  Which is bullshit.  Why not jump into the lions' cage. I mean, there's chance that they might not kill you.  Lions need love, too. 

"Not judging people?"  Again, that's a load of shit.  You're _judging_ me because I don't share your, "Love everyone and let them destroy my country" lunacy.  That's the type of hypocrisy that I'd expect from a Mexican.  They come over here demanding rights that an American wouldn't have in their own (shitty) country.

So, you're problem isn't that I don't like Mexicans.  It's that I automatically dislike people that I see walking down the streets...who just happen to be Mexican.

I've said all sorts of shit about Arabs, who I dislike slightly less than Mexicans, but you didn't say word one about that.  But that's okay, because I'm automatically disliking people that I see walking down the streets...who just happen to be..._Arab_.

It's easy to debate people like you: zero logic.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

biggfly said:


> If the Meximelts were clean, respectable, hardworking, law abiding, tax paying, etc. people then Doms would not have a prob with them. Unfortunately, they aren't and that is wherein the problem lies. He would feel the same fucking way about your "purple" people if they existed and were the same way. Come to America, and do as we do, or get the fuck out. Period.



Exactly.  Plenty of Thai people come over here and I won't say one bad word about that.  They have a great culture (at least the ones that make it over here), they have a good work ethic, and they add something positive to this country.

Back when I did Muy Thai in Los Angeles, I use to hand with them a lot.  Good times...


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

disregarding everthing about mexican and arab and thai....

Yes lions do need love too.

No I would not hate purple people....15% of them are good people...who am I to judge? I might not go start a convo with them but I wouldn't hate them.....This seems incredible logical to me.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

It's ez to debate you....disregard the repetitive stuff that doesn't relate to what i'm saying.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

BTW if I have to spell it out for you I'm not trying to relate this shit to mexicans or any other group of people in any round about way...don't read into it...you keep doin that.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> It's ez to debate you....disregard the repetitive stuff that doesn't relate to what i'm saying.



Sure it's easy...when you don't actually _debate_ anything or offer up any intelligent thoughts.

I'll make this as easy as I can, because I know you get confused easily. 

So, the Mexicans are coming to my country illegally; in complete violation of this country's laws.  They also do it as an open attempt to "reclaim" land that they lost hundreds of years ago.  And they *demand* rights that they shouldn't have.  Then, after they get here, they start to remake it over in the shit hole manner of their own country.  Far below that that of the country that they've invaded.  They increase the crime rate by, and get this, perpetrating crimes on the people in the country that they've invaded.  This includes *murder*.  They destroy the places that they live by completely neglecting everything around them.  By putting graffiti on everything.  They mooch off the systems that were built with the money of the people that invaded.  In addition, they syphon off wealth, in the _billions_, and send it back home to those that have stayed behind.

And I should just let that shit slide?

This is why there are so many people that are against you. Mexicans do everything that I've described above, and more, and you're telling the _victims_ that they have *no right* to hate such people.

Yet you're surprised that people are offended by this notion.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> BTW if I have to spell it out for you I'm not trying to relate this shit to mexicans or any other group of people in any round about way...don't read into it...you keep doin that.




Since you skipped over it, because...ya know...you'd have to debate, here it is again.

"So, you're problem isn't that I don't like Mexicans. It's that I automatically dislike people that I see walking down the streets...who just happen to be Mexican.

I've said all sorts of shit about Arabs, who I dislike slightly less than Mexicans, but you didn't say word one about that. But that's okay, because I'm automatically disliking people that I see walking down the streets...who just happen to be..._Arab_."


----------



## nartic (Apr 28, 2008)

*Rename Thread*

We should rename this thread DOMS Verse Nate K.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> BTW if I have to spell it out for you I'm not trying to relate this shit to mexicans or any other group of people in any round about way...don't read into it...you keep doin that.



-


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Like I said, nothing of substance.

You're entire argument is a repetitive, "You're racist and I don't like that."  I point out that my racism has a basis, to white you respond, "You're racist..."

Face it, you've got nothing.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> There are three people at a bar. One is Mexican, one is Iraqi and the other is American.
> 
> The Mexican gets a beer drinks it then he throws the glass in the air takes out his pistol and shoots it to pieces. He says in Mexico glass is so cheap we do not need to drink out of same glass twice.
> 
> ...



Classic.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> "If there were some purple race...85% of these purple people kill people for no reason.
> I personally would not dislike a purple person that I happend to see at school or walking on the street...you on the other hand would automatically hate this person."
> 
> I realize that most people don't think like me...
> This is my point...nothing more, nothing less.


-
i didn't write those jokes


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Nate K said:


> How do you starve a Mexican?
> 
> Put their food stamps in their work boots.



Again, good one.


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 29, 2008)

This thread has been completely hijacked, but hey <<shrugging>> this thread has gotten more views than any other thread I've every posted...LOL


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2008)

Know who I dislike, any fuckers who can't pull their weight for this nation be it, red, white, yellow, brown or beige.  Oh and I have seen a purple person, a friend of mine named Black in Texas was so dark he looked purple even my black friends said the same thing.  Anyhow you can't condemn a whole race based on an influx of unwanted of their type.  There was a time when Americans hated Irish because they were flocking to our lands in droves....


----------



## tallcall (Apr 29, 2008)

Nate K said:


> How do you starve a Mexican?
> 
> Put their food stamps in their work boots..



They have work boots?!? 


Just letting everyone know that I do agree with DOMS. I know enough Spanish to get by and can understand people pretty well, but I really don't like walking into Walmart and having to abandon my language in favor of a foreign language just to understand the customer service people. And I wish they'd quit giving me attitude, these people should be happy anyone chooses to shop there and that they actually have a job, I wouldn't employ these lazy bastards (that applies to all races - I really hate the lazy, ignorant, white trash who make me look bad on a daily basis more than any other group of people ).


----------



## DOMS (Apr 29, 2008)

Nate K said:


> A little Mexican boy goes into the kitchen where his mom is baking. He puts his hand in the flour and wipes it all over his face. He says, "Mom, look - I'm a white boy!" His mom slaps him in the face and says, "Go show your father."
> 
> He goes to his dad in the living room and says, "Look Dad, I'm a white boy." His dad slaps him hard in the face and says, "Go show your grandmother."
> 
> ...


----------



## tallcall (Apr 29, 2008)

^


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2008)

tallcall said:


> They have work boots?!?
> 
> 
> Just letting everyone know that I do agree with DOMS. I know enough Spanish to get by and can understand people pretty well, but I really don't like walking into Walmart and having to abandon my language in favor of a foreign language just to understand the customer service people. And I wish they'd quit giving me attitude, these people should be happy anyone chooses to shop there and that they actually have a job, I wouldn't employ these lazy bastards (that applies to all races - I really hate the lazy, ignorant, white trash who make me look bad on a daily basis more than any other group of people ).


So you hold whites to a higher standard than other races?  THAT'S RACIST


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I wouldn't employ these lazy bastards (that applies to all races - I really hate the lazy, ignorant, white trash who make me look bad on a daily basis more than any other group of people ).



I think you're confused, mexicans are one of the hardest working people I have ever seen.They also don't work for much, and are very humnle,so I gotta ask ya if their not pissing you off at your local walmart who will? I doubt whites would be satisfied with such a shitty job.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 29, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I think you're confused, mexicans are one of the hardest working people I have ever seen.They also don't work for much, and are very humnle,so I gotta ask ya if their not pissing you off at your local walmart who will? I doubt whites would be satisfied with such a shitty job.



You're probably right. I just enjoy poking this thread along. I'm having a good time watching the show !


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2008)

bese mi asno


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> bese mi asno



ayyyyyyy que chancho.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 29, 2008)

chupa mi palotas, tango el gato gordo n los pantalones. yes i know what i said i think its funnier that way.


----------

